# EDV - Umfrage



## cash14 (2 Aug. 2006)

Hier diese sehr wichtige EDV-Anfrage:


letztens bin ich von der Version 'Freundin 7.0' auf 'Gattin 1.0'
umgestiegen. Ich habe festgestellt, dass das Programm einen unerwarteten Sohn-Prozess gestartet hat und sehr viel Platz und wichtige Ressourcen belegt. In der Produktanweisung wird ein solches Phänomen nicht erwähnt.


Außerdem installiert sich 'Gattin 1.0' in allen anderen Programmen von selbst und startet in allen Systemen automatisch, wodurch alle Aktivitäten der übrigen Systeme gestoppt werden.


Die Anwendungen 'Bordell 10.3', 'Umtrunk 2.5' und 'Fußballsonntag 5.0'
funktionieren nicht mehr, und das System stürzt bei jedem Start ab.


Leider kann ich 'Gattin 1.0' auch nicht minimieren, während ich meine bevorzugten Anwendungen benutzen möchte. Ich überlege ernsthaft, zum Programm 'Freundin 7.0' zurückzugehen, aber bei Ausführen der Uninstall -Funktion von 'Gattin 1.0' erhalte ich stets die Aufforderung, zuerst das Programm 'Scheidung 1.0' auszuführen. Dieses Programm ist mir aber viel zu teuer.


Können Sie mir helfen?


Danke, ein User


----------



## Muli (2 Aug. 2006)

LOL ... und warum ist eine Scheidung immer so teuer?

- Weil sie sich lohnt 

Vielen Dank für dieses EDV-Schmankerl!!!

Und hier findet Ihr die Antwort: http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=6319
Das nächste mal bitte einen zusammenhängenden Thread erstellen 

Greetz, Muli


----------



## Spike (2 Aug. 2006)

Damit solche Probleme gar nicht erst kommen, immer den Test lesen:

Vorsicht Upgrader!


Letztes Jahr hat ein Freund von mir ein Upgrade von FREUNDIN 3.0 auf EHEFRAU 1.0 gemacht. Seine Erfahrungen dabei waren haarsträubend! 
Diese Applikation verbraucht extrem viel Arbeitsspeicher und lässt fast keine Systemreccourcen übrig. Bei genauerem Prüfen fand er dann heraus, dass diese Applikation zusätzliche „Child“-Prozesse aufruft!!
Das hat natürlich zur Folge, dass die sowieso schon knappen Reccourcen noch mehr beansprucht werden.
Die Applikation ist sehr betriebssystemnah programmiert. Sie klinkt sich gleich beim Booten in die Kommandostruktur ein und kontrolliert somit sämtliche Ressourcen. Das geht so weit, dass andere Applikationen bei ihr nachfragen müssen..., und dann ggf. einfach keine Reccourcen zugewiesen bekommen. 
Somit sind einige Applikationen nach der Installation von EHEFRAU 1.0 überhaupt nicht mehr lauffähig: Z.B. SCHAFSKOPF 7.1, XTREM-BESAUFEN 3.4 und KNEIPEN-TOUR 5.0!!

Zu allem Überfluss scheint das System von Tag zu Tag mehr unter diesen Umständen zu leiden... 
Es sieht so aus, als würde EHEFRAU 1.0 sich wie ein Virus im System verbreiten!
Dabei werden Protokolle zu allen Aktionen anderer Prozesse angefertigt... 
Andere, mit der Applikation vertraute Anwender hatten meinen Freund gewarnt, doch er hat es ignoriert...

Ein weiterer Minuspunkt: Keine Optionen bei der Installation! 
Man kann nicht entscheiden, ob Zusatzmodule wie SCHWIEGERMUTTER 1.0 oder SCHWAGER 1.2 mitinstalliert werden!
Einige wichtigen Features hat man einfach vergessen: Ein Uninstaller, ein Minimize-Button oder die Unterstützung von Mutlitasking, so dass gleichzeitig noch andere Programme eine Chance haben, mit dem System zu kommunizieren. 

Persönlich denke ich, werde ich bei FREUNDIN 5.0 bleiben! Obwohl das ja auch nicht ganz unkompliziert ist: So war es zum Beispiel bei keiner Version möglich, sie einfach so über den Vorgänger zu installieren. Nein, vorher musste eine saubere Deinstallation durchgeführt werden, um sicher zu stellen, dass keine Interrupts oder I/O-Ports mehr blockiert werden.

Sollte man dies vergessen, so kann es passieren, dass die frisch installierte Applikation einfach so abstürzt!
Meistens bleibt einem dann nichts anderes übrig, als sich eine neue Kopie zu besorgen. 
Auf mitgelieferte Uninstall-Routinen sollte man sich keinesfalls verlassen. Es bleiben fast grundsätzlich irgendwelche Reste im System zurück. Ein weiteres Problem, das die meisten Versionen von FREUNDIN haben, ist die lästige Aufforderung, sich doch ein upgrade auf 
EHEFRAU 1.0 zu besorgen. 
Diese Aufforderung erscheint, wie bei allen shareware-Programmen, in regelmäßigen Abständen, aber meist dann, wenn man es am wenigsten gebrauchen kann. 
Darum hier die Lösung, die sich in der Praxis am besten bewährt hat:


-	Nach der Installation von FREUNDIN X.0 in FREUNDIN.INI alle Einträge löschen, die mit „Ich will...“ oder „Wir müssen...“ beginnen.

-	Anschließend den zugeordeten Arbeitsbereich von GLOBAL auf LOKAL umbenennen.

-	Im zugewiesenen Arbeitsbereich verschiedene, zeitraubende Prozesse installieren; z.B. Spülen, Putzen, Saugen, Kochen u.ä. Dabei ältere Versionen verwenden. Die sind langsam und speicherintensiv.

-	Zusätzlich den Viren-Scanner HANDSCHELLE.ADE installieren. Er registriert jeden Ansatz von 
EHEFRAU 1.0 schon beim Booten und löscht alle Programmansätze sofort.


Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Muli (2 Aug. 2006)

LOL ... das ist klasse!


----------

